# Delonghi Magnifica Grinding Problem...please help!



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi All,

My Delonghi Magnifica grinding time has become way too short. Perhaps 2 - 3 seconds rather than 7 - 8. I've tried adjusting the time on the knob on the front but that makes no difference.

Any ideas anyone?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## U02scn (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi, did you manage to get this sorted? I have the same problem. Tried replacing the control board but no luck.



Dazzystar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Delonghi Magnifica grinding time has become way too short. Perhaps 2 - 3 seconds rather than 7 - 8. I've tried adjusting the time on the knob on the front but that makes no difference.
> 
> ...


----------

